# What foundation did she use.



## luvmakeup1 (Dec 23, 2010)

http://just-cassie.de/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/CVentura32.JPG
http://just-cassie.de/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/CVentura23.JPG


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 27, 2010)

Your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 30, 2010)

she uses NARS Sheer Glow in Cadiz apparently


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, it's so flawless! She's gorgeous. Is that NARS product good?


----------



## Jewel7 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cassie is a little light for Cadiz in Sheer Glow. She's probably Cadiz in the Matte formula which is what it looks more like.

  	Gorgeous. One of my favs (visually)


----------

